# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Update on Belforts sister

## Hunter

Original link 
http://oglobo.globo.com/online/rio/m.../274316103.asp
translated link
http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools

I found this on the sherdog website. I hope this brings Closure to Vitor no one deserves to have to go through this

Got the links fixed sorry guys

----------


## j3374

What did it say? The page wouldn't load for me for some reason. I'm guessing from your choice of words that they found her...

----------


## zodiac666

wouldn't load for me either, but the rumor was his sister was found dead, i heard she was found in a container at her boyfriends house, but DEFINITLY dont quote me on that

----------


## Hunter

> wouldn't load for me either, but the rumor was his sister was found dead, i heard she was found in a container at her boyfriends house, but DEFINITLY dont quote me on that



That was false and I also remember that rumor. They did not find her at all but got a lead on who committed it and picked them up for questioning it seems very promising

----------


## zodiac666

thanks for clearing it up

hope they do find out what happend, couldnt imagine that happining to my lil sister

----------


## sonar1234

Bunch of assholes lets hope they get what they deserve.

----------


## j3374

Damn. I have to remind myself that Brazil is a 3rd world country and stuff like that happens alot more often than it does in the U.S. That's still disturbing though.

----------


## godkilla

i feel so bad for vitor having to live not knowing if his sister was dead or alive and what they had done to/with her.  :Frown:

----------


## Hunter

From what i have heard guys like that get ripped apart in the brazil's jail(saw a thing on it on discovery channel) Its like here only worse when child molesters, rapists, etc get put in gen pop. he wont last long at all and remember Vitor is a huge name in brazil give it a month at the longest and they will be gettin stappled back together.

----------

